# Pre-pregnancy support



## croc (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm currently seeing the pre-pregnancy DSN at my diabetes centre in an attempt to get my blood sugars where they need to be to plan pregnancy as a type 1. Just wondering if there are others on the forum in a similar position. 

I started seeing the DSN in October, the challenges she set in terms of readings, hba1c and carb limits seemed really challenging but I seem to be doing ok. Recently had another check up with her and found I've managed to bring my a1c down from 74 when I first saw her to 51 now. Most of my 1hr post meal readings are in target (under 8) so with a bit more fine tuning she hopes I can get to the 'green light' in the next few months. 

Really pleased with my progress, it's hard work but worth it! What is really challenging though is I don't really want to tell too many friends/family what I am doing until I am (hopefully) pregnant so I am making all these lifestyle changes, and really focussing on it, but feel a bit like I'm living a double life! So figured I'd see if anyone else on here is doing something similar......?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi croc, I'm not in your situation (nor likely to be, being a bloke!) but just wanted to say well done on all your hard work - it's great to see that it is paying off, and I hope you can achieve your dream very soon


----------



## Cleo (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi croc, welcome to the forum - you've come to the right place for support 
I started my pre pregnancy planning in Nov 2012 and got the green light in may 2013- unfortunately at that point they hadn't started me on the Folic acid so I needed to stay on the pill for 2 subsequent months and then "started trying" in July 2013.  (I hate that term btw!).  I'm now 28+2.  

You sound really positive which is great ! type 1 and pregnancy is not easy but the good news is that it IS possible !! Keep doing what you're doing and I'm sure you'll get the green light very soon. 

In terms of leading a "double life" - obviously my partner knew about all the work I was putting in, and so did my mum - she was a great source of support and so was my partner.   We got married in June 2013 (and I'm 37....) so close friends couldn't help but ask about whether we were planning on having children, and that's when I gradually started talking to them about the pre pregnancy planning.  Everyone was super supportive and really amazed at how much work is involved (they are all non Ds) - I don't regret talking to them about it.  All I can say is, do what ever you feel comfortable with.  As I said my mum was great and talking to close friends was surprisingly kind of therapeutic.  Is there any particular reason you wouldn't want to talk to your close friends / family ? 

Also, I can honestly say that for me all the work I put in during the pre pregnancy phase really paid off in the sense that I didn't "freak out" when I did the pregnancy test and it turned out positive.  Obviously I was overwhelmed to an extent but I was confident in terms of the diabetes if that makes sense. 

Good luck with everything and please do keep us posted ! 
X


----------



## Tina chick (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi I'm in the same position aiming for under 7 for hb1ac currently at 8.6 but hyping everyday normally in the 2s. 
As a newly wed everyone keeps saying it will be babies next and I'm like don't be silly. 
To explain to people what I'm doing I just say the doctors have advised better control as I am damaging  my body. 
I will only tell people once I'm actually pregnant as it may be a long process


----------



## croc (Jan 19, 2014)

*cleo * no particular reason, just that I wouldn't want to tell people before I am actually pregnant. A couple of very close friends know but that's it. And my partner of course! I've always very much been of the mindset that I can eat what I like and diabetes wouldn't limit me (which is still true) but I'm now limiting my carb intake significantly so it's definitely noticeable that something's changed...
I started the folic acid in December so hopefully that won't delay me one I get the green light! 

*Tina chick* I was really struggling with hypos for a while, just seemed really difficult to remember to build in snacks so kept forgetting and going hypo. I've now started setting reminders and have gone from about 5 hypos a day to about one very other day so it's working for now at least.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 20, 2014)

croc said:


> *cleo * no particular reason, just that I wouldn't want to tell people before I am actually pregnant. A couple of very close friends know but that's it. And my partner of course! I've always very much been of the mindset that I can eat what I like and diabetes wouldn't limit me (which is still true) but I'm now limiting my carb intake significantly so it's definitely noticeable that something's changed...
> I started the folic acid in December so hopefully that won't delay me one I get the green light!
> 
> .



Thanks for your response.  I also only told a few friends (3 people) - def don't think it's something that needs to be "broadcasted" more than that.  (I misunderstood your original post and thought you hadn't told anyone).  
You could maybe just explain the cutting down on carbs  on the fact that you're trying to change your diet a bit ? 
Good luck with everything ! Great news that they already started you on the Folic acid, I asked about it several times but they kept on fobbing me off


----------

